
Wix abandons WordPress GPL editor fork for original MIT, blocks relicensing - donnemartin
http://react-etc.net/entry/wix-abandons-wordpress-gpl-editor-fork-in-favour-of-original-mit-library
======
ealexhudson
"2) when the Software is distributed as source code, the licensee is
prohibited to change the license of the Software to any “viral” copyleft-type
license, such as, inter alia: GPL, LGPL, EPL, MPL, etc."

This is what happens when you don't talk to lawyers, I guess. Combining MIT
and GPL doesn't relicense anything, they're mutually compatible - you can
fulfil both license obligations simultaneously.

So actually, it doesn't appear to be an issue using EMIT-licensed software
within GPLed software, so long as you retain the EMIT license on the original
code and any subsequent modifications.

